# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  United Healthcare?? TRT!!!

## heckler45_2000

Talked to a local Anti Aging clinic today they pretty much had two options of paying $xxx cash per month which involves all lab work and injections or letting insurance pick up 100% in network or 70/30 out of network... Does anyone have United Healthcare? And if so have you had any problems with them paying for TRT??? The person I talked to today seemed like all insurances would pay if you had low testosterone ... Thanks, H

----------


## zaggahamma

from what i have read it is rare for a insurance company to pick up any % of meds from a clinic...there was one post I remember where a member here said blue cross picked up the tab
UHC is good if you get script from a primary doc or specialist

----------


## TheSmay

> Talked to a local Anti Aging clinic today they pretty much had two options of paying $xxx cash per month which involves all lab work and injections or letting insurance pick up 100% in network or 70/30 out of network... Does anyone have United Healthcare? And if so have you had any problems with them paying for TRT??? The person I talked to today seemed like all insurances would pay if you had low testosterone... Thanks, H


I have UH in NY and they do cover it through my regular physician. I have to get a brand new script every month because it is illegal in NY to get refills on test. My copay is $10 for a 5ml bottle dosed at 200mg.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have UH in NY and they do cover it through my regular physician. I have to get a brand new script every month because it is illegal in NY to get refills on test. My copay is $10 for a 5ml bottle dosed at 200mg.


does this get called in for you or do you have to pay another doctor visit copay?

----------


## heckler45_2000

> from what i have read it is rare for a insurance company to pick up any % of meds from a clinic...there was one post I remember where a member here said blue cross picked up the tab
> UHC is good if you get script from a primary doc or specialist


When I talked to the Guy there he said they had a few cash people but most people seemed to go through insurance....

----------


## heckler45_2000

> I have UH in NY and they do cover it through my regular physician. I have to get a brand new script every month because it is illegal in NY to get refills on test. My copay is $10 for a 5ml bottle dosed at 200mg.


The way he made it sound was I came there every 10 days for a shot...

----------


## TheSmay

> does this get called in for you or do you have to pay another doctor visit copay?


I call the office and my doctor writes the script and I pick it up, there's no co-pay.

I don't go to the doctor to inject, I do it at home, that's the reason he had me do it in front of him the first time, to make sure I was doing everything properly.

The funny thing at first was my doctor wrote a script and put 5 refills on it not knowing the law. CVS actually filled it 3 times before someone finally caught it and told me what I had to do. I had no clue that it was illegal up until then, and apparently neither did a couple of the pharmacists.

----------


## LikeAMachine

Bumping this super old thread. Got diagnosed with Low T, did a google search and this came up.


Apparently United Healthcare had to call my doctor yesterday. Not sure if that's normal for filling the script the first time? Hoping they aren't trying to jerk me around.

----------


## APIs

I had United (Oxford) my first 3 years of TRT. They paid for all TRT Scripts & Blood Work except for HCG . I had to pay out of pocket for HCG.

----------


## Beethoven

I have United. My bw is all covered. My test is even covered but my co pay is about $25 a month if memory serves. I get a better deal with goodrx for a 10 ml bottle. Hcg is also not covered.

----------


## Mudpro97

I have United Health Care and have been going to the Dr. weekly for shots. I met my deductible, $200, the first visit. Now I don't pay anything for blood work or the shots.

----------


## propumpcorp

I have UH in NYC too and its the same situation. I thought my Copay was $15, but maybe its $10. I cant recall. I use CVS as my pharmacy too. My doc also prescribes anti - estrogen pills.

----------

